# Refining and polishing a folder.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

One of the forum members asked me to polish his Spyderco. He forgave me for taking so long (I think).

Anyway, I made mention of a small area on folders that bothers me. This is the area right in front of the ricasso where the factory grinder eases the wheel into the blade blank. In the best of cases, it just looks like a round divot. Others look like they were butchered.

Right now I am making the bevel uniform on both sides, and I saw the area around the ricasso. I thought as long as I have the Atomas out I might as well touch it up.

You remove a little from the under-grind, than a little from the blade. When I begin the polishing, it should look like a 90 degree angle. The picture shows the work so far.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I have just finished a form of "stone shaping." I use a 600 grit Nubatama, which will remove steel and help you straighten the lines of the knife, but also it will remove some of the scratch pattern from the severe stone, the 140 Atoma.

For our purposes, look at the ricasso and see how that 90 degree corner is forming.


----------

